# Forced system updates



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

Can anybody tell me how to get the forced system update to quit.....i dont always look at my phone when i use it and i would hate to allow it to try to install and mess something up. Any help would be greatly appreciated......Also anyone have the camera update that allows snapshots during video, when i was on 2.3.6 i had that feature but now its gone now that im rooted. Thanks to all


----------



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok so after reading other threads i think this oda stopper, what i need is the e12 update stopper that i just downloaded....question is do i have to wipe before installing or can i just boot into cwm and install the zip....please help on the camera apk also. I found one apk that lets me use my camera while on the phone so i guess a logical question would be can i install both apk files or is it a pick or choose thing? thanks


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I am going to be working on the latest update to the strato when my phone receives the update and by then I should have figured out a few things but it also mean I need to update my bloatfree and tweaker roms. I found the easyiest way to get rid of them is to just update the EI2 version is really going under with support for so it might be worth it to just update to FF1 or the new one when you can.


----------



## Spanky4321 (Apr 13, 2013)

Do i have to wipe/facotry reset before? Whats the general rule for future reference? wipe when changing kernels and roms only or anytime i flash something using cwm. I paid for the full titanium backup version so i should be able to to batch recoveries but havent tried it all yet. Any suggestions to the camera question?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

it is typically recommended to do a wipe of davik cache and of the /data partitions to ensure that you encounter no bugs due to changed configs ect... If you are flashing a rom / kernel I would recommend wiping after the install but for typical cwm flashes that just change a few things like an UOT theme you shouldn't need to wipe.


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

Spanky4321 said:


> Do i have to wipe/facotry reset before? Whats the general rule for future reference? wipe when changing kernels and roms only or anytime i flash something using cwm. I paid for the full titanium backup version so i should be able to to batch recoveries but havent tried it all yet. Any suggestions to the camera question?


 Do not depend on Titanim backup. It may be fine for you but it acts very flaky for me on the strat. Make sure to do a nandroid backup in cwm.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't really recommend nandroid backups in CWM because they can be a lot more finicky then TB. I haven't been able to actually restore a CWM backup and I am on my 3rd Strat now.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

CWM has worked alright for me. I've done a couple backup/restore operations with it. Maybe I just got lucky lol


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Crystawth said:


> CWM has worked alright for me. I've done a couple backup/restore operations with it. Maybe I just got lucky lol


I've restored/backed-up my Stray many many times using CWM, without any errors. Sometimes I have to clear /cache for the backups to finish, but that's the only flaw I've ran into. It might just be unlucky for you, Furcht.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Wouldn't be the first time the Strat did something weird for me.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Never worked for me either tbh


----------



## OptimusI (Nov 1, 2012)

I've had about 50% success with backups and 100% with restores. I have found that the more free space I have on my sd card the better chance of success I have, however there doesn't appear to be a rhyme or reason to why it fails. The nice thing is that you know instantly because it reboots instead of staying in CWM.


----------

